# Corsair TX750 V2 750 W



## crmaris (Apr 17, 2011)

Corsair recently updated their modular enthusiast TX PSU series and presented the TX V2. With a quick look at the specifications the most noticeable difference between the old and the updated models is the efficiency upgrade, from plain 80Plus to 80Plus Bronze. Under the hood, we spotted an OEM change from CWT to Seasonic.

*Show full review*


----------



## Rowsol (Apr 20, 2011)

I consider Corsair to be overpriced but 100 bucks is a good price.


----------



## crmaris (Apr 20, 2011)

where I live the cheapest price online is 167$!! The prices of hardware at US are really low.


----------



## Rowsol (Apr 20, 2011)

I stand corrected and my original opinion is valid. =D

Oops, thought you were referring to a certain site.  Anyways, I wouldn't pay more than 100 regardless.  There, now I can stop talking.


----------



## crmaris (Apr 20, 2011)

unfortunately I am referring to my country where hardware is way too overpriced!


----------

